# Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?



## friggler (12. August 2006)

Hallo,
Ich wüsste gerne, was verwendet Ihr als Fingerschutz beim werfen?

Ich habe mir heute schon überlegt ob Ich evtl. nach der 1.Lage Tape eine Büroklammer o.ä. mit eintape,  Leuko-Tape allein reicht bei mir leider nicht...
Kennt jemand etwas besseres oder hat einen guten Tip?

Besten Dank im voraus
Andreas


----------



## suurhusen (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

moin Friggler,
ich benutzte meistens einen Finger von einem Handschuh. Teilweise einen von  einem MAPPA-Haushaltshandschuh. Aber auch ein Finger von einem Arbeitshandschuh geht gut.


mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)
#6


----------



## Seebaer (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Mal dumm gefragt  zuwas braucht man einen fingerschutz??


----------



## Seebaer (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Habe mal gegooglt.

In Apotheken gibt es Fingerschutz aus Leder zum festbinden.







Wäre das etwas??? Sind bestimmt nicht teuer!!!


----------



## Hadley (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt zuwas braucht man einen fingerschutz??
> 
> *Verstehen kann ich das schon !*
> *Wenn wir im Urlaub Brandungsangeln*
> ...


----------



## Tomverl (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr welche bei Ascari bestellt, funktionieren ganz gut.


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo.
erstmal danke für die bisherigen Tips.
Die Frage WOZU? hat Hadley schon annähernd beantwortet, Ich möchte es mal so sagen:
Wenn man wirft macht kann die Schnur, besonders geflochtene, erhebliche Verletzungen verursachen.  Die Schnur kann bis auf den Knochen durchschneiden.
Auch nicht so starke Werfer die zuvor mit Wasser hantiert haben, und dadurch aufgeweichte Haut haben sind gefährdet, Ich kann nur jedem raten in Interesse seiner Finger wenigstens etwas Tape oder ein Pflaster zu verwenden-auch wenn es sich blöd anfühlt.
Ich werfe etwas kräftiger und habe mir gestern eine ordentliche Verletzung DURCH 5 LAGEN TAPE!! zugezogen! Und das mit leichtester Ausrüstung( Sehr weiche Rute Zebco Topic und nur 110g Blei). Hätte Ich eine meiner stärkeren Ruten wie die Beastmaster oder die World Champion und/oder evtl. mehr Blei 150-1200g genommen würde jetzt wohl mehr als ein kl. Stück fehlen...

Wie Hadley schon geschrieben hat:
"*Nur wenn ich mir die Finger Tape bin ich*
*zu blöd zum werfen. (Kein Gefühl mehr).*" 
... ist auch eines meiner Probleme. Tape ist bislang der beste mir bekannte Kompromiss. Es liegt fest am Finger und die Schnur kann (fast) nicht hinterhaken. Einen Leder Fingerling habe Ich auch schon mal getestet-trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tip!- aber da war das Gefühl noch schlechter und einmal hatte sich die Schnur verfangen da er nicht eng genug anlag und das reisst dann unangenehm am Finger...

Optimal wäre evtl. ein 100% schnittfestes Tape was zudem noch einigermassen flexibel ist, aber leider kenne Ich keines. Habe z.B. nach Kevlar Tape o.ä. gesucht oder wie oben beschrieben daran gedacht eine Büroklammer/Drahtnetz mit einzutapen damit im schlimmsten Fall die Schnur nicht bis auf den Finger durchschneiden kann.

Bin weiterhin an jedem Tip interessiert, vlt. hat jemand DIE ULTIMATIVE LÖSUNG oder kennt ein geeignetes Material?

Besten Dank nochmal für die bisherigen Tips!!

Andreas
*
*


----------



## Raabiat (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



friggler schrieb:


> (..) und/oder evtl. mehr Blei 150-*1200g* genommen (..)*
> *



Mahlzeit...
hab mir ja schon gedacht das ihr Brandungsangler schwere Geschütze auffahrt....aber ist das nur ein Verschreiber oder werft ihr wirklich über ein Kilo Beli durch die Gegend?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Meine Güte, da kann ich verstehen dass man nen Fingerschutz braucht.


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr welche bei Ascari bestellt, funktionieren ganz gut.


Hallo Tomverl
Welche was hast Du dir bestellt? Hast Du einen Link oder eine Beschreibung? 
Pic, Preis, Erfahrungen usw. wären klasse.

@Raabiat
Sorry es waren 200g gemeint, ist natürlich ein Schreibfehler ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Meinst Du soetwas?

Diesen Fingerschutz nutze ich, wenn ich auf den Malediven 150g Popper an 0,28iger Geflochtener werfe, funktioniert sehr gut und Gefühl bleibt auch erhalten.


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@Sailfisch
Der schaut Sehr gut aus-Danke!
Kennst Du zufällig ein Geschäft in HH das den hat damit Ich sehen kann wie er mir passt?? 

Besten Dank
Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



friggler schrieb:


> @Sailfisch
> Der schaut Sehr gut aus-Danke!
> Kennst Du zufällig ein Geschäft in HH das den hat damit Ich sehen kann wie er mir passt??
> Besten Dank
> Andreas



Leider nein, aber wie Du bei Big Tackle sehen kannst, es gibt 4 verschiedene Größen. Am besten nimmst Du eine der beiden mittleren Größen je nachdem ob du eher große oder kleine Finger hast.


----------



## Waldemar (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo,
ich benutze einen selbstgebauten Fingerschutz aus Leder.
Einfach ein Stück weiches leder umklappen und mit der Nähmaschinne so genäht, daß der Finger gut reinpasst.
Die Naht bleibt außen und wird im Abstand ca, 1 cm abgeschnitten, zum besser an-u.ausziehen.
Benutz ich schon einige Jahre.
Hab immer mehrere davon einstecken und hab des öfteren Kollegen damit ausgeholfen.
Kosten fast nix und funktionieren wie Hanne.


----------



## mb243 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Bis vor de rletzten Saison hatte ich das ähnliche Problem mit einem vernünftigen Finderschutz!
Zuvor hatte ich mir den Zeigefinger immer getapt, doch ebenfalls auch hier so manche unangenehmen Erfahrungen gemacht. Manchmal schnitt die Geflochtene durch - das andere fiel der Fingerling ab - oder aber wenn die beiden Sachen zuvor nicht eintraten, dann hatte ich immer sehr wenig Gefühl beim Werfen, da immer alles so dick getapt war.
Letzte Jahr auf einer Brandungsangelveranstaltung stand einer neben mir, der sich eine Art Brandungshandschuh selber zu geschnitten hatte.
In den KfZ-Betrieben werden gerne die gelben Arbeitshandschuhe verwendet. Sie sind eigentlich aus normaler Baumwolle/Stretch und haben eine Art "Latex-Glasur" drauf!
Bei diesen Handschuhen einfach alle Finger bis auf den Zeigefinger abschneiden. So hat man einen idealen und auch billigen Wurfhandschuh.

Ich selbe nutze diesen jetzt seit ca. einer 1/2 Saison und bin mehr als begeistert! Sehr guter Schutz beim Werfen, dennoch keine tauben Gefühle im Finger und kann nach dem Wurf sofort wieder abgenommen werden. 
Die Kosten für diesen Handschuh belaufen sich auf etwa 5 Euro (das Paar). 
Probiert es einfach mal aus!

#6


----------



## ollidi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hier habe ich den Fingerschutz von MichaelB. :q


----------



## punkarpfen (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich benutze das selbe "Modell" wie Mabo zum Füttern mit der Futterrakete und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## friggler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Spitzenmässig!!

 @Waldemar
 Das klingt sehr gut. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall testen! THX!

 @mb243
 "...hatte ich mir den Zeigefinger immer getapt, doch ebenfalls auch hier so manche unangenehmen Erfahrungen gemacht. Manchmal schnitt die Geflochtene durch - das andere fiel der Fingerling ab - oder aber wenn die beiden Sachen zuvor nicht eintraten, dann hatte ich immer sehr wenig Gefühl beim Werfen, da immer alles so dick getapt war."
 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!
 "Sehr guter Schutz beim Werfen, dennoch keine tauben Gefühle im Finger und kann nach dem Wurf sofort wieder abgenommen werden. 
  Die Kosten für diesen Handschuh belaufen sich auf etwa 5 Euro (das Paar). "
 OPTIMAL!!
 Dein Tip ist klasse! Werde das ebenfalls ausprobieren und sehen womit Ich am besten zurechtkomme. 

@olldi
Kann die Beschriftung leider auf dem Pic nicht erkennen. Hast Du genauere Angaben (Material/Bezugsquelle)?

 Herzlichen Dank für die Super Tips!!
 Andreas


----------



## ollidi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Genau weiß ich das auch nicht. Das Material ist fast wie bei einem Unterziehhandschuh. Ziemlich weich, aber doch fest. Och werde MB mal anpimsen, wenn er wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.


----------



## Mac Gill (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich habe mir vor Urzeiten den Fingerling von Gamakatsu im TopShop gekauft.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23953

Ich brauche den auch um meine zarten Fingerchen zu schonen.

Bin immer noch zufrieden damit, auch wenn der ein paar Euronen kostet...


----------



## suurhusen (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin alle,
wer schon mal im Winter mit Geflochtener Schnur und klammen Fingern geworfen hat kennt das Gefühl. Erst ist der Finger eiskalt, aber innerhalb von kurzer Zeit brennt der Finger. Und wenn sich dann noch ein Riss in der Haut gebildet hat kommt das Salzwasser auch gut.

(Es ist so geil wenn der Schmerz nachläßt und die Ohnmachtsanfäle kommen)
Aber Spass bei seite.
Das mit dem Tape habe ich auch schon getestet. Du hast kein Gefühl im Finger. Dabei habe ich mir schon die schönsten Bleie verhauen.
Da Teil von Askari hatte ich auch mal. Ist nicht schlecht verliert man aber schnell. (Ich wenigstens) Das ist sonn alter Handschuh schon preiswerter.
:q
Aber genug. Ich werde jetzt die Tastatur mit dem Griff vom Rasenmäher wechseln und meinen Garten auf Klar Schiff bringen.#d


mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo Leute,

eine Hardcorelösung wäre ein Adaptan (oder so änlich) vom Chirurgen.

So ein Ding habe ich bekommen, als ich mit meinem Daumen unbedingt angeln gehen wollte.

Das ist so ein Fingerling aus Plastik, der quasi die Fingerkuppe komplett einschließt. Man bekommt ihn in verschiedenen Größen, kann den antapen und wenn man ein wenig dran rumbastelt, behindert der wirklich nicht.

OK, Gefühl ist gleich Null aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Ich hatte den das ganze Wochenende am Daumen und nach einer Stunde komplett vergessen. Selbst das Anpopeln von Maden hat damit prima geklappt - also kann Auswerfen auch nicht sonderlich schwieriger sein...

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin @ all,

ist ja interessant, womit ihr die Wirtschaft so ankurbelt. Also ich angle jetzt schon seit über 20 Jahren in der Brandung und habe noch nie einen Fingerschutz benötigt. Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mit geflochtener Schnur fische sonden mit normaler Keulenschnur (0,30 auf 060).|kopfkrat 

Auch mit nassen oder kalten Fingern habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. 

Ist eure Schnurbremse lose, so dass sich die Schnur unter Druck bewegt und dann einschneidet?

Also ich fische in der Brandung nur mit Gewichten von über 150g. In der Regel mit 180g. Ich halte mich beim Werfen auch nicht zurück, sondern siehe voll durch. Habe wie gesagt noch nie Probleme gehabt. 

gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## friggler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@Mac Gill
Danke für den Tip und den informativen Link! (Hatte Ich noch nicht entdeckt) 
Sailfisch hatte den auch schon empfohlen.Alle die den haben sind scheinbar begeistert-das hat denn wohl auch einen guten Grund...
Evtl. hat Martins oder Fairplay den ja auch im Laden dann könnte Ich mir den mal "Live" genau ansehen.
30 Euros sind ein stolzer Preis aber unverletzte Finger wären mir das wert.

Ich werde jetzt zuerst mal die Tips von Waldemar und mb243 ausprobieren.
Das ist ja schnell und günstig realisiert...

@Wolkenkrieger
Weisst Du zufällig ob man die einfach so bekommt oder werden die nur vom Artzt verschrieben?
Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt auch schon in diese Richtung überlegt.
Damit würde der Druck etwas verteilt werden und evtl. könnte Ich dann schon früher wieder angeln gehen..

@suurhusen
Da bekommt "gefühlvoll Angeln" eine neue Bedeutung:m:q

Edit: @ Dorschgreifer
Hab auch zuerst problemlos ohne Schutz geworfen (rel. weiche Rute). Jetzt reisst mir auch schon öfter mal eine 0,25er Fireline. Es kommt da auch ein wenig auf die Härte der Rute und den Wurfstil/Technik an. Der letzte Schnitt ging durch ein paar Lagen Tape, und damit stehe Ich nicht alleine da. (siehe auch z.B. Post von Mb243)
Edit ende

@all
Sind ja schon wirklich viele klasse Tips!
Wenn jemand noch weitere Ideen hat würde Ich mich natürlich darüber freuen diese hier zu leesen. 

Besten Dank
Andreas


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo Andreas,

ja die bekommt man für'n Appel und'n Ei in der Apotheke.

Das sind so häßlich rosa-besch-farbene Plastikdrüberzieher, die so aufdringlich an eine Fingerprothese erinnern.

Ich hab meinen direkt vom Chirurgen angepasst bekommen (es gibt unterschiedlichste Größen und Längen) und zuhause nochmals gekürzt, sodass wirklich nur meine Daumenkuppe plus ein bissl was fürs Tape übrig blieb.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man damit prima werfen kann - es ist Hartplastik und damit extrem stabil und abriebfest - ich denke mal, dass da selbst geflochtene besser flutscht, als über nackte Haut.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Rosi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> habe noch nie einen Fingerschutz benötigt. Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mit geflochtener Schnur fische sonden mit normaler Keulenschnur (0,30 auf 060).|kopfkrat


ich habe auch keulenschnur und zuerst beachtete ich den tape  nicht. nach ein paar würfen schmerzt aber immer der zeigefinger an der wurfhand, grad bei mono, weil die federt. das hemmt unbewußt die wucht beim werfen. 
mir reichen dafür 2 lagen pflaster, ich hab doch nicht so viel kraft wie ein mann. mit tape macht ne halbe farbe mehr von der rolle abwickeln

auch beim spinnangeln klebe ich mir ein pflaster um den zeigefinger, spätestens nach ner halben stunde. die geflochtene federt nicht, sondern reißt jedesmal ein paar hautzellen ab. die fingerkuppe wird rot und brennt.

@hallo friggler, geiles thema im brandungsangelloch#6 träum.. gruß nach hh#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Rosi schrieb:


> ich habe auch keulenschnur und zuerst beachtete ich den tape nicht. nach ein paar würfen schmerzt aber immer der zeigefinger an der wurfhand, grad bei mono, weil die federt. das hemmt unbewußt die wucht beim werfen.
> mir reichen dafür 2 lagen pflaster, ich hab doch nicht so viel kraft wie ein mann. mit tape macht ne halbe farbe mehr von der rolle abwickeln


 
Ne halbe Farbe mehr, macht ja ca. 12,50m mehr........

Andererseits schreiben viele, das denen das Gefühl beim Werfen verloren geht. Macht das eventuell wieder ne halbe Farbe weniger?

Also ich benötige son firdefans nicht. Aber das ist Geschmacksache, soll jeder so machen, wie er meint.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## IjmTex (14. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Oder den Bionic-Finger benutzen!!!

Kann aber nicht sagen, ob das Ding was taugt!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## friggler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@ Jim Tex
Danke für den Tip.
Irgendwo habe Ich das Bild schon mal gesehen, und irgendwer hat mal was darüber geschrieben.|kopfkrat

:mhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41341&highlight=Bionic-Finger
Mit dem richtigen Suchbegriff klappt es auch mit der Boardsuche

Leider nur eine einzige Meinung dazu im Trööt, hat den irgendwer sonst noch mal getestet? Man bekommt den ja anscheinend nur bei Breakaway im Versand.

@Rosi #h
Netten Gruss zurüch nach Rostock! Die guten Zeiten kommen bald... Ein Vögelchen hat mir geflüstert dass es nicht mehr lange dauert ;-)

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## Salora (14. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Es gibt im Bogensport geniale Fingerlinge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Da es bei mir in ca. 2 Wochen endlich nach Dänemark, und damit auch zum Brandungsangeln, geht habe ich die Tipps ind Tricks hier aufmerksam gelesen. 

Habe mir heute mal soeinpaar Handschuhe besorgt wie sie von mb243 empfohlen wurden. Danach so modifiziert das nur noch der Zeigefinge und der Bund vorhanden waren. Das ganze macht meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach einen brauchbaren Eindruck.


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@Stuffel: Genau die Teile habe ich mir gestern auch gekauft. Werde sie wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Wochenende mal auf der Wiese testen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin,
ich fische auch seit 3 Jahren den Gamakatsu Handschuh. Ich kann nur sagen, das ist mit einem Tape oder Latexhandschuh nicht zu vergleichen. Das Gefühl für die Schnur ist sehr gut durch das weiche Leder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo Jörg,
wenn ich öfter zum Brandungsangeln kommen würde würde ich mir sicher auch so einen Fingerschutz von Gamakatsu zulegen. Aber wegen einmal im Jahr, wenn überhaupt, lohnt die Anschaffung zumindest für mich nicht.
Die Qualität des "Gamakatsu-Fingers" ist aber sicher unumstritten.


----------



## Palerado (21. August 2006)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ichg war am Samstag auf der Wiese und habe mal wieder ein wenig geworfen.
Ich bin von dem (noch unmodifizierten) Handschuh vollends begeistert. Das Gefühl ist vollkommen ausreichend und die geflochtene scheint er sehr gut zu vertragen.


----------



## Overbreaker (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Habe jetzt auch einen Fingerschutz gefunden!
hier der Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-NIKE-FINGER-...ryZ81540QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder Nordic Walking Handschuhe 25€

http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzei...seSu:http://www.karstadt.de//s:handschuh exel


----------



## Tonic (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hab noch nie ein Fingerschutz verwendet,kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wofür???;+


----------



## mcmc (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Mein Tipp,
Gamakatsu Wurfhandschuh, kostet zwar 30 EUR, ist aber meines Erachtens das beste auf dem Markt. Und was sind 30 EUR bei dem sonstigen finanziellen Einsatz beim Brandungsangeln. Ohne Fingerschutz geht es bei Wurfgewichten ab 150g und entsprechenden Wurfweiten nicht. Schließe mich da einigen Vorrednern an.


----------



## Dorschking (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich habe auch einen Wurfhandschuh zwar nicht den von Gamakatsu sondern einen von Daiwa:g, welchen es aber meines erachtens nicht mehr auf dem Markt gibt aber trotzdem ein Top Modell ist. Zum werfen sind diese Handschuhe hervorragend geeignet, deshalb habe ich mir auch einen gekauft, weil ich es leid war, dass meine Finger weh taten nach dem Brandungsangeln.#6


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Tonic schrieb:


> Hab noch nie ein Fingerschutz verwendet,kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wofür???;+



Nur zur Klarstellung, wir sind hier im Brandungsangelforum... 

... wie schon gesagt, Gewichte von 150 Gramm aufwärts, eine 0,60er Monoschlagschnur oder evtl. eine dicke Geflochtene wie eine 0,39er Fireline in Verbindung mit einem Wurfstil, der den Blank nach Möglichkeit stark auflädt...

... das führt im optimalen Fall erst nach einigen Würfen zu aufgeschlitzten und blutigen Zeigefingern, manchmal reicht schon der erste oder zweite Wurf. :q

Ich benutze stinknormales Leukotape aus der Apotheke und tape meinen Zeigefinger mit ca. 2 Lagen ab. Ganz schmerzfrei ist das bei kräftigen Würfen nicht, aber wenigsten bleibt der Finger ganz. :q


----------



## Hechtchris (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Auf multirollen umsteigen  geht allerdings nicht bei jeder angelmethode ^^


----------



## Joschitier (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Wofür ein Wurfhandschuh gut ist kann ich Dir sagen:

Eines schönes Abends wollte ich bei sehr geringem Wind und sehr geringem Seegang mein 100g Blei mit einer leichten Rute und einer 0,19 geflochtenen Schnur sehr weit herausdreschen...

Durch den sehr starken Zug auf der Schnur, spürte ich ein komisches Stechen im Zeigefinger... wie sich dann im Lichtschein herausstellte hatte die Schnur es bis auf den Knochen geschafft und der Schnitt war sauberer als der von einem Filetiermesser.

Damit Dir sowas nicht passiert, nimmts Du Dir am besten einen Wurfhandschuh oder die billigere Version, Du tapest Dir zumindest den Zeigefinger. Da empfehle ich Dir dann aber das Leukotape von Hansaplast, weil es perfekt klebt und sich nicht zerschneiden lässt.


----------



## degl (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@all,

hab mir jetzt so einen Fingerschutz von Askari geordert...........
wird wohl eine Saisson halten und dann erneuert,was bei 2€ nicht das Problem ist:m

Hatte vor 2 Jahren schon einmal den Gamakatsu Fingerschutz fast gekauft,nur konnte mir keiner sagen,ob das Teil auch ne Weile hält..................scheint ja positiv zu sein.............
Hätte ja auch noch was für meinen Burzeltag...........na mal sehen

gruß degl


----------



## friggler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@degl
Den Gamakatsu konnte Ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal bei einem Bekannten testen.
Der ist wirklich angenehm, und das Material ist von sehr guter Qualität. Er hatte den "Handschuh" schon ü 5 Jahre häufig in Gebrauch, daher würde Ich meinen dass der auch bei Dir einige Jährchen machen sollte.

Ich bin jetzt aber mit meinen gummierten Kevlar Handschuhen super zufrieden. Absolute Sicherheit und sehr günstig. Obendrein hat man einen besseren "grip" und gleichzeitig einen schnittfesten Handschuh. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt aber mit meinen gummierten Kevlar Handschuhen super zufrieden. Absolute Sicherheit und sehr günstig. Obendrein hat man einen besseren "grip" und gleichzeitig einen schnittfesten Handschuh.


Kannste mal Quelle nennen, hier oder per PN?

Brauche sowas zum Spinnangeln mit der VHF auch unbedingt, sägt sonst viel zu stark und max.Power ist nicht nutzbar.


----------



## friggler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hi Det.

150-200g an der Brandungsrute machen etwas mehr Zug, und da sind die echt optimal. Zum Spinnfischen sind die mM. etwas zu derbe (gefühllos).

Falls Du es testen möchtest, bekommst Du die Kevlar Handschuhe in den meisten Baumärkten oder in Geschäften für Berufs/Sicherheitskleidung. Bei Bahr gibt es alternativ welche (3,95 €) die sich "Summer Grip" nennen, und als Untermaterial Baumwolle haben. Die sind schon etwas leichter und halten auch bei "normalen" Brandungswürfen, hätten für mich aber zum Spinnfischen für mich immer noch zu wenig gefühl. 

Etwas Tape oder ein Fingerling aus schön weichem Leder dürfte für deinen Zweck schätzungsweise besser sein. Oder evtl reicht sogar so ein Baumwollhandschuh für Chromteile. Der Last beim Spinnfischen (Ich gehe mal von 5-10KG Schnur aus) sollte der reichen und man erhält sich das "Fingerspitzengefühl" für präzise Würfe...



Gruss Andreas


----------



## Dorschking (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Also beim Spinnangeln benutze ich manchmal ganz normal Heftpflaster, wenn es sein muss. Das hab ich auf so einer Rolle und da schneide ich mir immer ein kleines Stück ab das reicht auch völlig aus. Gruss Dorschking


----------



## AndreasG (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Für´s Heavy Feedern setze ich diese Handschuhe ein.
http://www.kcl.de/kclweb.nsf/c67210...e9e91ac404d354be41256dd400348b8e!OpenDocument

Die sind schön dünn, so das man immer noch Gefühl hat und halten bisher alles aus.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



Tonic schrieb:


> Hab noch nie ein Fingerschutz verwendet,kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wofür???;+


 
Ich benutze auch nichts, also willkommen im Club. 

Bis jetzt hat sich bei mir noch keine Schnur in den Finger geschnitten (in über 20 Jahren) und ich fische mit 6 und 7 Unzen (ca. 170 und 195g) als Standartgewicht. 

Ich möchte das Gefühl für die Schnur einfach nicht verlieren. Geht mit denen nicht einiges an Gefühl beim Wurf verloren? Bei Geflecht kann ich mir das ja noch vorstellen, aber bei ner 0,60er Keule passiert doch nichts.


----------



## degl (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@Dorschgreifer,

hatte beim letzten mal am Strand ne 0,12 Geflechtschnur mit 0,35 Geflecht-Schlagschnur gefischt......................

Also wer damit voll durchzieht,der sollte seinen Finger schützen,............ein Skalpell ist ein "Breitschwert"dagegen

Bei 0,60 Schlagschnur gehts dann auch ohne...........ach werde das mal ausprobieren(mit Fingerschutz)

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@ degl,

mit Geflecht glaube ich das gerne, ist ja nur halb so dick. Allerdings fische ich beim Pilken ein 15er Geflecht und merke nichts, da wirft man aber auch andere Gewichte.

Ich werde mir das bei der nächsten Brandungsveranstaltung mal anschauen, wieviele solche Dinger benutzen, habe da noch nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

moin!

Schießhandschuhe aus dem bogensport sollten auch ihr werk tun.
sind zwar mit 15- 40 € nicht grade billig aber grade bei den teureren geht kein gefühl verloren, das leder ist sehr weich und angenehm zu tragen. die handschuhe gehen nur über drei  finger(daumen und kleiner finger bleiben frei) lassen sich verdammt schnell an und ausziehen. Sind wetterbeständig und sehr robust( mal fetten vorausgesetzt). habe mit einem handschuh 2 jahre lang geschossen und der war immer noch gut ( bei ca 800 bis 1200 schuß die woche).


wer interesse hat einfach mal ne PN schicken dann kann ich nen paar bezugsquellen rausgeben


TL

Shorty


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

oder auch diese Variante?
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Fingerschutz...ryZ88582QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## franke (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Habe mir aus Lederresten Fingerkappen genäht und die Schnurseite zusätzlich unnen mit einem Lederstreifen verstärkt (Sekundenkleber reagiert mit Leder schneller als man schaut).
Will das ganze nächste Woche an der Ostsee testen.

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## tiger (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

einfach hart arbeiten dann bekommt man ne hornhaut und die ist durch nichts zu toppen...
Lukas


----------



## FelixSch (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Habe mir bei Max Bahr diese Dinger besorgt:




Die Handschuhe sind von einen Hersteller Ox-On, das Modell nennt sich Kenwo.
Kosteten 9,99 € und sind aus recht feinem Leder, sodass sie ein gutes Gefühl für die Schnur vermitteln. Bei mir muss ja auch nicht so viel Schutz sein, denn ich schmeiße Mono durch die Luft.
Was mich besonders überzeugt hat, ist, dass es dieses Modell auch in einer kleineren Ausführung (Größe 9) gab, denn ich habe ja keine Bärentatzen.
Wie sie sich im Dauereinsatz bewähren, kann ich allerdings noch nicht sagen, dafür habe ich sie noch nicht lange genug.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Hallo, ich benutze seit Jahren Golfhandschuhe von Titleist, gibt es in allen gängigen Größen. Der Rechtshänder muß aber Handschuhe für den Linkshänder kaufen. In der Packung ist nur ein Handschuh. Diese haben aber sehr guten Grip und sind sehr stabil in den Fingerkuppen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Scholle22 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

am einfachsten ist es wenn du einen normalen arbeitshandschuh nimmst nd dort alle finger, bist auf den zeigefinger, abschneiderst. ist nicht so teuerwie die im laden.
mache das zeit 3 jahren und klappt gut.
vorher einfach mal üben um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen
petri heil


----------



## Esox_Maximus (2. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich habe das Glück das ich auch Bowling spiele, daher benutze ich sowas hier


----------



## Gardenfly (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Wozu einen Fingerschutz ?
Versuche mal am abend auf Fehmarn einen Arzt zu finden der den Riss am Finger wieder näht.
 Als ich zum ersten mal an der Brandung war, kam uns ein Typ entgegen der eine klaffende Wunde am Finger hatte, wir sollten auf seine Sachen aufpassen da der zum Arzt mußte.


----------



## Laichhaken (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

bei tchibo gabs grade golfhandschuhe für damen, die sitzen wie ne zweite haut bei mir und da habe ich für 3€ zugeschlagen, wenn die nichts taugen dann sind die 3€ nicht so schlimm, bin gespannt ob die gut funzen...


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin,

@Paddy: Fingerschutz auf dem BB... |kopfkrat

Beim Brandungsangeln (also früher mal |rolleyes ) habe ich einen etwas dickeren gummierten Haushaltshandschuh benutzt, der kommt bei den ein/zwei Malen Buttangeln im Hafen immer noch zum Einsatz.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Laichhaken (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

@ MichaelB: nicht auf dem BB!!! in der Brandung...

hast du übrigens interesse mit mir zum Quantum Tandem Cup zu fahren? siehe anderes Thema.....


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin,

voll o.t. - gern wieder mal mit Dir zusammen zum Angeln, aber meine Brandungssachen habe ich glücklicherweise allesamt verkauft :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dani_CH (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Mein Fingerschutz:

Ich spiele fleissig Gitarre- Gott sei Dank hat sich dadurch genügend Hornhaut an den Fingerkuppen gebildet- die bis jetzt gehalten hat....

Einfach fleissig üben- dann wirds auch mit den Gewaltwürfen gehen ;-)

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## haukep (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Dieses weiße Tape aus der Apotheke ein paarmal um den Finger getüddelt reicht vollkommen. Ich fische auch Geflecht und das reicht voll und ganz...


----------



## JuergenS (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*



haukep schrieb:


> Dieses weiße Tape aus der Apotheke ein paarmal um den Finger getüddelt reicht vollkommen. Ich fische auch Geflecht und das reicht voll und ganz...



Moin Haucke,
Du angelst ja auch nur von Brücken|supergri da brauchste ja auch nicht mehr so weit werfen.:m


Ich benutz einfach nur nen Fingerling vom Gummihandschuh meiner Frau. Sie meckert dann zwar immer das ihr beim Abwaschen das Wasser in den Handschuh läuft, aber da hab ich mich dran gewöhnt.|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Moin,

BrückenP machts wie die Rentner beim P****n, einfach reinhängen lassen 

Ich werde für meinen ach so süßen weißen Handschuh auch immer gehänselt... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich muss doch wehemend widersprechen, auf Brücken trage ich garkeinen Fingerschutz :m

Und außerdem nehme ich da nur höchst ungerne die Brandungsruten und da sich das Tape in der Tasche befindet, hätte ich es eh nicht dabei 

Aber sonst habt ihr natürlich vollkommen recht


----------



## Wollebre (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

aus dem Baumarkt den billigsten Lederhandschuh nehmen. Alle Finger bis auf Zeigefinger abschneiden. Den bekommt man dann auch schnell von der Hand. Welcher Künstler bindet einen Fingerling sich selbst an die Hand?


----------



## feedex (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ich bin zwar kein Brandungsangler, aber meinen Senf will ich natürlich auch dazu geben:

Es gibt im Arbeitsschutzbedarf relativ leichte Schnittschutzhandschue aus Kevlargewebe.
Die tragen sich wie ein leichter Strickhandschuh und lassen noch genug Gefühl für Feinarbeiten. 
Die Welt kosten die Dinger auch nicht - das Paar ab ca. 10,00 €.


----------



## hirnke (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fingerschutz - Wer hat einen guten Tip?*

Ist zwar nen alter tröd aber ich möchte auch meinen senf zugeben. 
Habe bisher immer gaffaband um den finger gewickelt. Oben am gelenk des fingers nicht umwickeln und die bewegungsfreiheit ist gegeben. Bisher absolut tauglich und noch keinen cut im finger!


----------

